# Marina Walk Is Disgusting



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The JBR side of it anyway.

Just over an hour ago I decided to go out for a walk and find somewhere to have dinner, thought either Marina Mall or JBR Walk. So I set off from beside the restaurants at the bottom of Marina Tower, expecting to find an exit along the way either leading up to street level beside JBR or access to one of the many bridges crossing the Marina.

Well I was wrong. I walked and walked and walked and walked. Until I came to a dead end. At this point I had walked further than Marina Mall on my left and Oasis Beach Tower on my right. So I had to turn back and walk all the way back to where I started with an empty belly.

While that was frustrating, that's not the basis for this rant. I was in no way prepared for what I was going to see. The litter strewn absolutely everywhere was disappointing, the many obstacles to climb over (or through) were a nuisance, the waste water from the building sites gushing into the Marina wasn't pleasant. 

But all that pales in comparison with the legions of rats scurrying everywhere. Luckily they were more scared of me than I was of them. But then I started to notice the pavement was littered with dead rats too and with the complete lack of lighting, they were hard to distinguish from the normal litter until I was almost standing on them.

Needless to say, I'm no longer hungry. What a shameful sight indeed.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> The JBR side of it anyway.
> 
> Just over an hour ago I decided to go out for a walk and find somewhere to have dinner, thought either Marina Mall or JBR Walk. So I set off from beside the restaurants at the bottom of Marina Tower, expecting to find an exit along the way either leading up to street level beside JBR or access to one of the many bridges crossing the Marina.
> 
> ...



Really? I have never heard of this.

Have you called the Municipality to get them to sort it out??

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Really? I have never heard of this.
> 
> Have you called the Municipality to get them to sort it out??
> 
> -


I'm talking to them now about it......


----------



## domink (Jun 4, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Really? I have never heard of this.
> 
> Have you called the Municipality to get them to sort it out??
> 
> -


There are exits from there onto every bridge - the gravel paths by the side that lead up to the bridge - i run around this course frequently..


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

domink said:


> There are exits from there onto every bridge - the gravel paths by the side that lead up to the bridge - i run around this course frequently..


I can assure that there are not, certainly as of last night anyway, it's pretty much blocked off for construction from the Dusit Residence all the way round.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

So several people are aware there is a problem, but only one is bothering to call the Municipality to get it sorted?

-


----------



## Dubai (Aug 26, 2009)

What is that supposed to mean?



D-Xpat said:


> Did someone fumigate the streets around Dubai Marina for real estate agents?


----------

